# Ben and Jerry's Cherry Heresy Flavor



## PointingToChrist (Sep 1, 2009)

I receive emails from companies where I've signed up for coupons in the past, and this came into my inbox:

Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream - Flavors - HubbyHubby

I am now unsubscribed. Just thought I would warn.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a surprise, except they should be so blatant about it. They are quite the little activists. There are also better and cheaper ice creams out there.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2009)

They have long been on my personal boycott list - ever since they started offering marital benefits to homosexuals. I know that I can't boycott them all, but I try to do my bit.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Not a surprise, except they should be so blatant about it. They are quite the little activists. There are also better and cheaper ice creams out there.



Baskin Robbins?


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

Eh. I'm not surprised. 

Honestly, I love Ben and Jerry's, ice cream, but they've recently started selling Friendly's ice cream where I live and I think it tastes just as good. Its nice to have an option that's just as tasty.


----------



## Berean (Sep 1, 2009)

It also says, "Vermont is for lovers...and for lovers of marriage equality." As in counterfeit homosexual "marriage". Spit out that ice cream!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to eat only Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie... but then I was introduced to Cold Stone Creamery. My favorite is Coldstone. I really like the Chocolate Lover's Delight.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I used to eat only Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie... but then I was introduced to Cold Stone Creamery. My favorite is Coldstone. I really like the Chocolate Lover's Delight.



Do they sell that in grocery stores? I've been to the shops before (although we don't have many around here), but I've never seen it in the store. Gracious, I would be so happy if they had it in the stores!


----------



## chbrooking (Sep 1, 2009)

Graeter's Raspberry Chocolate Chunk. Now THAT'S Ice cream. It's one of the things I miss from my time in Cincinnati.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww maaannn......I don't want to give up my Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia!!! 

I'm so bummed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 1, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> Awwww maaannn......I don't want to give up my Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia!!!
> 
> I'm so bummed.



Then don't give it up. Who says you have to?


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 1, 2009)

Well they won't lose my business. I don't but their ice cream anyway. Too expensive. The last time I thought I would buy it I looked at that little container for $4.69 and couldn't pull the trigger. Can just add $1 to it and get a half gallon of Breyers all natural.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a hard time with them being so blatant and in your face....but....since my purchases of their ice cream are pretty much limited to my birthday, mother's day and our anniversary....I hardly think we are *supporting the cause* so to speak. But...sheesh...it just bugs me because I have family members who are so gung ho on making purchases TO SUPPORT. kwim?


----------



## JTB (Sep 1, 2009)

Move to Texas and eat Blue Bell.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I wont eat "Hubby Hubby"... it would just be weird.

But Cherry Garcia is my all time favorite


----------



## Caroline (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, that's just ... wow. Even aside from the heresy factor, that's so tasteless. (No pun intended).


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

OH ITS HUBBY AND HUBBY as in TWO husbands.

I just got it. I mean, I knew they were advocating same sex marriage but didn't pay attention to the flavour name..

Wow this IS blatant. I feel for you guys. This will not happen in Singapore for probably another 10 years.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> OH ITS HUBBY AND HUBBY as in TWO husbands.
> 
> Gee I just got it. I mean, I knew they were advocating same sex marriage but didn't pay attention to the flavour name..
> 
> Wow this IS blatant. I feel for you guys. This will not happen in Singapore for probably another 10 years.



OH... I also didn't catch that (although I know Ben and Jerry's has be an advocate of same sex marriage for a while). But...I'm still a little confused because I've heard both men and women refer to their spouse as their "hubby" so I'm not sure they're getting their message across.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 1, 2009)

From the title I thought they had turned one of the Cherry flavors gay. Would that be FairyCherry?


----------



## strangecharm (Sep 1, 2009)

And here I am, ready to return to my college in Gomorrah, Vermont.

Thank God for the Reformed Church within 5 miles!


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I used to eat only Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie... but then I was introduced to Cold Stone Creamery. My favorite is Coldstone. I really like the Chocolate Lover's Delight.



You may be able to get Blue Bell up there now. 

"Blue Bell is available in all of the following states: Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia and South Carolina. Blue Bell is also available in some parts of the following states: Arizona, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee, Kentucky, Indiana, North Carolina and Florida."
Blue Bell Ice Cream

From Texas, so it's generally agenda free.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> OH... I also didn't catch that (although I know Ben and Jerry's has be an advocate of same sex marriage for a while). But...I'm still a little confused because I've heard both men and women refer to their spouse as their "hubby" so I'm not sure they're getting their message across.



Hmm do we have a resident expert on this subject in PB? Lol


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 1, 2009)

strangecharm said:


> And here I am, ready to return to my college in Gomorrah, Vermont.
> 
> Thank God for the Reformed Church within 5 miles!



Hope there's at least 10 believers ;-)

-----Added 9/1/2009 at 10:27:15 EST-----



ewenlin said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > OH... I also didn't catch that (although I know Ben and Jerry's has be an advocate of same sex marriage for a while). But...I'm still a little confused because I've heard both men and women refer to their spouse as their "hubby" so I'm not sure they're getting their message across.
> ...



I have never heard a man call a woman "hubby." The nickname derives from "husband."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Eh. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Honestly, I love Ben and Jerry's, ice cream, but they've recently started selling Friendly's ice cream where I live and I think it tastes just as good. Its nice to have an option that's just as tasty.



Friendly's = The Best


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Sep 1, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww maaannn......I don't want to give up my Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia!!!
> ...


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

> I have never heard a man call a woman "hubby." The nickname derives from "husband."



Really? I hear it used for both all the time. Maybe its a western thing?

Anyway, the two grooms in the picture make it pretty apparent what's being advocated.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

PointingToChrist said:


> strangecharm said:
> 
> 
> > And here I am, ready to return to my college in Gomorrah, Vermont.
> ...



I think its in a same sex marriage where one spouse objectifies the other into a husband/wife role.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> Graeter's Raspberry Chocolate Chunk. Now THAT'S Ice cream. It's one of the things I miss from my time in Cincinnati.



One of the benefits of Cincy being my Wife's hometown. 


(The other is of course Gold Star Chili)...


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! That is awful! I will say, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE(D) CHUBBY HUBBY! I mean, I LOVE(D) it. I was about to go on a fast from it and beer, b/c I am training for a race, but it looks like it will now be permanent.

I am still thin due to training, but I would literally knock down 1 pint a week of Chubby Hubby.

Have I mentioned that i love this stuff?

I am devastated.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Sep 1, 2009)

unlearnedlearner said:


> WOW! That is awful! I will say, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE(D) CHUBBY HUBBY! I mean, I LOVE(D) it. I was about to go on a fast from it and beer, b/c I am training for a race, but it looks like it will now be permanent.
> 
> I am still thin due to training, but I would literally knock down 1 pint a week of Chubby Hubby.
> 
> ...



I hear you. I could make a pint of Cherry Garcia disappear in record time with one small teaspoon - sometimes more than once a week. I guess you just have more will power than I do. 

Seriously, the abstinence has been excellent training in self-discipline.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 1, 2009)

I take a llooonnnnggggg time to work through one.

One of our first...ummm...*discussions*...as a married couple was over the fact that my new husband ERRONEOUSLY assumed that I was finished with my ice cream! When I returned for more...it was gone....along with HIS! LOL!


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> PointingToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > strangecharm said:
> ...



No, not always. My grandfather calls my grandmother his "dear hubby." And they're both quite traditional - trust me, there's not gender bending going on there. Several couples in my church also say it. This isn't worth arguing over, so I'm going to leave it, but I would be kind of hesitant to make an assumption over someone calling their wife "hubby." Here it really is a gender neutral term for "dear spouse."


----------



## ubermadchen (Sep 1, 2009)

Chubby Hubby was a reference about fat husbands? And Hubby Hubby is about two husbands? That went over my head. I thought it was just a rhyme.

I've never been that big of a fan of Ben and Jerry's. There's always too many chunks compromising the integrity of the cream part of the ice cream.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 1, 2009)

What a shame - they have a great product. I won't buy their stuff anymore.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

> Chubby Hubby was a reference about fat husbands? And Hubby Hubby is about two husbands? That went over my head. I thought it was just a rhyme.



We're just too naive, Patricia!


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 1, 2009)

> Move to Texas and eat Blue Bell.



AMEN!! They eat all they can and sell the rest. We used to get it in Oklahoma, and my wife's grandfather would make ice cream malts with them. Yum.

Also, any thing from Braum's = heavenly = coronary.

Just make the ice cream and shut up about the rest, Ben and Jerry. There's actually a link to 'take action' on the issue.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> No, not always. My grandfather calls my grandmother his "dear hubby." And they're both quite traditional - trust me, there's not gender bending going on there. Several couples in my church also say it. This isn't worth arguing over, so I'm going to leave it, but I would be kind of hesitant to make an assumption over someone calling their wife "hubby." Here it really is a gender neutral term for "dear spouse."



Oh thanks. Learned something new today.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 1, 2009)

Here, it would be a strange, strange thing for a man to call his wife his 'hubby'. She's not a man.


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> No, not always. My grandfather calls my grandmother his "dear hubby." And they're both quite traditional - trust me, there's not gender bending going on there. Several couples in my church also say it. This isn't worth arguing over, so I'm going to leave it, but I would be kind of hesitant to make an assumption over someone calling their wife "hubby." Here it really is a gender neutral term for "dear spouse."



Well, I've learned something today.

They might want to leave that behind if they head south for the winter, though. If I heard a man make a reference to his hubby, I'd just assume that he's out.


----------



## strangecharm (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm from rural Maine, and I agree with you. Don't call your wife "hubby" around me.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm coming to the conclusion that calling your wife hubby must be some odd regional thing that's only common in rural Montana! Seriously, though, I do wonder now what people have thought about my sweet old grandparents when they've been on vacation...


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 2, 2009)

> Awwww maaannn......I don't want to give up my Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia!!!
> 
> I'm so bummed.



Karamel Sutra, great ice cream. I don't think I will buy this any more.

I left them a comment. I don't know that it was the christian thing to do. I just reacted.



> I'm out. I am not buying your icecream anymore since you choose to glorify homosexual behavior. Your decision is between you and God. Mine comes from Romans one. But, also from a business decision, why would you want to marginalize over half of the country?
> God Bless



In hindsight I think this was a pretty stupid thing to write.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 2, 2009)

> ben & jerry's ice cream - flavors - hubbyhubby



sinners.


----------



## KMK (Sep 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Also, any thing from Braum's = heavenly = coronary.



Wow, THAT brings back memories from my childhood in OKC! My cousin worked there. Does anyone remember "The Pop Shoppe"?


----------



## Andres (Sep 2, 2009)

Two more reasons I love living in Texas and the south - 1) Blue Bell ice cream 2) not calling wives "hubby"


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 2, 2009)

> Wow, THAT brings back memories from my childhood in OKC! My cousin worked there. Does anyone remember "The Pop Shoppe"?



Oh yes, my friend. And we've still got it here. But now, instead of a cheaper alternative to big-brand sodas, it is passed off as a more 'boutique' item. Last I saw it, a bottle of Pop Shoppe Cream Soda was $1.59!


----------



## chbrooking (Sep 2, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> In hindsight I think this was a pretty stupid thing to write.



Well . . . beginning with "I'm out" might have been a bit confusing


----------



## ubermadchen (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait a minute, is Chunky Monkey about fat monkeys???? I'm so confused now. I never knew Ben and Jerry's to be so literal.


----------



## coramdeo (Sep 2, 2009)

JTB said:


> Move to Texas and eat Blue Bell.



The very best! and still a full half-gallon!


----------



## Tripel (Sep 2, 2009)

It's sad to see, but it won't alter my B&J purchasing. It's not often when I buy B&J ice cream, but when I do I am never disappointed.


----------



## KMK (Sep 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Wow, THAT brings back memories from my childhood in OKC! My cousin worked there. Does anyone remember "The Pop Shoppe"?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, my friend. And we've still got it here. But now, instead of a cheaper alternative to big-brand sodas, it is passed off as a more 'boutique' item. Last I saw it, a bottle of Pop Shoppe Cream Soda was $1.59!



It wasn't THAT good!


----------



## JennyG (Sep 2, 2009)

You can find idealogical activism in the strangest places. A few years back I opened an Autumn clothing catalogue, and in the centre was a feature on Guy Fawkes Day, which is something we have here to celebrate when some RC terrorists, aka freedom fighters, were narrowly prevented from blowing up Parliament. It turned out to be a piece of surprisingly heavy propaganda on how, really, everyone loved the old religion and how wonderful subsequent history would have been if only the country had been spared the joylessness of Protestantism. 
The catalogue could have been Lands End, but don't anyone boycott them in case my memory's at fault.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

I still keep checking to see if it is some sort of spoof that I missed. It really looks like someone doing a clever (although rather tasteless) photoshopping joke about Ben and Jerry's and their ice cream flavors. *scratches head* It really looks like a joke.

Are we sure this is real?


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 2, 2009)

Caroline, I did a quick google search and found that the new flavor name is on their website. There are also articles about it in the Huffington Post and the Boston Herald I'm afraid its legitimate.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 2, 2009)

Caroline,
You are wise to question this, as just about anything passed around the internet these days as outlandish is actually myth. But yes, this one is real. It's only temporary though. It will return to "Chubby Hubby" at some point.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 2, 2009)

It's just for the month of September, though their views will be/are the same.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 2, 2009)

> The very best! and still a full half-gallon!



A half gallon in one sitting???? Whoa.


----------



## rpavich (Sep 2, 2009)

How about a dose of the truth?

In the form of: Transgendered Choco-chunk!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 2, 2009)

Aren't B&J being discriminatory with all this? After all, it's called "Hubby Hubby," as in the marriage to two men. They've forgotten all about the lesbian crowd with the name change. I can just see the PC wheels begin to spin and they have to come out with another name change just to keep everyone happy...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> A half gallon in one sitting???? Whoa.



I think that's a reference to how some ice creams are now slightly less than a half-gallon while costing the same as before they shrank.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 2, 2009)

I sure hope so...


----------



## Tripel (Sep 2, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> I think that's a reference to how some ice creams are now slightly less than a half-gallon while costing the same as before they shrank.



Isn't that frustrating???

What does this say about me: I was more upset with Breyers for shrinking their carton size (and charging the same price) than I am with B&Js for supporting homosexual marriage?


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 2, 2009)

My pastor tells everyone that he doesn't boycott corporations for things like that, because if we were really consist, we would have to boycott every single business. I sort of agree with him, however... I feel we can ban certain businesses that fund particular agendas that we don't like without the conviction that we have to ban every single business that we hear is doing things like this. Perhaps. I don't know.

If it was possible, I wish I could ban all corporations. Because they are icky.


----------



## rpavich (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess this has been said before but my take on the question of "should we buy things from corporations who are sinful" is....

Yes.

The people who run corporations are sinful people;it's what they do...they suppress the knowledge of God, they rebel....no surprise there....I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 2, 2009)

Megan Mozart said:


> My pastor tells everyone that he doesn't boycott corporations for things like that, because if we were really consist, we would have to boycott every single business. I sort of agree with him, however... I feel we can ban certain businesses that fund particular agendas that we don't like without the conviction that we have to ban every single business that we hear is doing things like this. Perhaps. I don't know.
> 
> If it was possible, I wish I could ban all corporations. Because they are icky.



It really is impossible to boycott every single corporation that engages in sin. Even knowing that though, there are some places I avoid because I feel guilty/convicted about buying their products. I've made an effort to try to avoid places that actively give large amounts of money to Planned Parenthood and I avoid buying clothing that I know is made in sweatshops. Honestly though, you just can't avoid some of it, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Honor (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't buy B&J's buy the new Starbucks Mocha Frap Ice Cream, it's sooooo good. But yeah that's really sad and kinda repulsive.


----------



## Theognome (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't boycott companies for being sinful- I boycott them for actively hating God and promoting said hatred; which few actually do. Disney is one such company, and so is B&J. I will not tolerate either firm's products in my house.

Theognome


----------



## jollymommy4 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## INsearch (Sep 2, 2009)

No  why does my state [stink] so much


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 2, 2009)

INsearch said:


> No  why does my state [stink] so much



Hey, your state has other things going for it. Burlington, for instance.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 2, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> INsearch said:
> 
> 
> > No  why does my state [stink] so much
> ...



No kidding. I love Burlington. My wife and I honeymooned in New Hampshire and Vermont. Only spent a day in Montpelier, but thought it was a fabulous little town. Spent a few days in Stowe and around Burlington. I'd take those beautiful Green Mountains any day over the Rockies.

Visited the B&J's factory too! I think it was Oatmeal Raisin Cookie and some sort of Irish Cream that were the flavors being made that day. Yum!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Sep 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Move to Texas and eat Blue Bell.
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could, it would be my greatest dream. Blue Bell is heavenly, if you'll excuse the cliche description.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't have to boycott, as I don't buy their product anyway. I prefer Publix brand heavenly hash, or any brand of heavenly hash for that matter.


----------



## strangecharm (Sep 3, 2009)

Your state (my home for now) is full of people who are either unchurched or lukewarm.

Oh, wait....that's the whole country. We just have the best of the best in Vermont, a beautiful state for Beautiful People.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 4, 2009)

> I don't boycott companies for being sinful- I boycott them for actively hating God and promoting said hatred; which few actually do. Disney is one such company, and so is B&J. I will not tolerate either firm's products in my house.



How does disney openly hate God?


----------



## ericknowsChrist (Sep 4, 2009)

The only time I can ever bring myself to buy B&J is when I find it REALLY cheap at the "dented can" discount grocery store. Now I have an excuse to pass even when it is cheap!


----------

